# martinellis



## Dansalata (Jun 25, 2016)

hey folks havent been around with anything to show ,,but was invited to a dig a few months ago and got this one...idk much on it...


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2016)

Good to hear from one of the "Old" guys, neat bottle, what does the MS represent? 
Jim


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 26, 2016)

i dont know jim...yes i am gonna be 60 on wednesday.....and still working...good to have something to post lol...glad you are still out here too...still enjoying the brigham bottle..its a beauty...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 29, 2016)

Go here for the history of Martinelli & Co. They're still in business in Watsonville. I know the founder's name was Stephen Martinelli but as to the reversed M.S. intials I'm not sure.
http://www.martinellis.com/history/


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 29, 2016)

Dansalata said:


> i dont know jim...yes i am gonna be 60 on wednesday.....and still working...good to have something to post lol...glad you are still out here too...still enjoying the brigham bottle..its a beauty...



What is the Brigham bottle, Dan?


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 29, 2016)

thanks for the info jason...the  crane & brigham sf.. i think its a extract? beautiful floral design...traded jim sinsley some little own drugs i found...ove by the julian dump


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm guessing it is similar to an example I won a while ago on ebay.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 30, 2016)

I emailed Martinelli customer service regarding the M.S. embossed on the bottle. Here is part of the response I got: 

"The bottle you have appears to be one of ours from the 1870 to 1880 period. The “MS” on the bottle stands for “Martinelli Soda” "

Ha I guess we all should have figured that, right?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice to get a response at all let alone an accurate one. Did the have a MC for cider I guess might be a question?


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 30, 2016)

yes same one jason


----------

